# what's the damage of a kneebar?



## The MMA kid!

been put in a kneebar and didnt want to tap too soon. thing is bruised a little but not i can walk and run without pain, just dont want to overwork a wound.

whats the damage?


----------



## shesulsa

Ask a doctor.

Seriously, you could have bruised/strained/sprained/torn a ligament inside your knee and ligaments are nothing to mess around with.  Get to a doctor and have the knee xrayed and maybe an MRI.  Take it easy on the knee for a while - I'm no doctor, but I would stop all impact activity and all standed twisting and kicking until you see a doctor.


----------



## Lisa

Where are the bruises?

and Shesulsa is right, don't mess with your knees, they take a pounding every day just with us walking on them.  They need to be taken care of, and no grappling/knee bars until that heals


----------



## arnisador

Knee and esp. ankle locks can go on deceptively quickly. You're probably fine if you can walk...but expect it to hurt for a while. For much more expert advice, consult a physician!


----------



## The MMA kid!

the bruises are low and to the inner side on my left knee.


----------



## MJS

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> been put in a kneebar and didnt want to tap too soon. thing is bruised a little but not i can walk and run without pain, just dont want to overwork a wound.
> 
> whats the damage?


 
First off, this is a very common mistake and something that should be avoided: Don't be afraid to tap!!!!  Sure there are times when I've grappled and have waited a bit to tap in an attempt to escape, but safety is first and foremost!!  If you get hurt, thats potential time away from grappling.  If your limb is in danger, TAP!!!  

As for the injury: have a doctor check it out.  I injured my knee a while ago.  Yes, I could still walk, but it hurt like hell and when I finally had the MRI and saw that I came close to tearing the ACL, I was out of training for a while.  

In addition, there are certain locks that need to be applied slow and with caution.  Leg, knee and ankle locks fall into that category.  

Good luck with the recovery!

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Damage from knee bars is deceptively quick at times. When you
get caught or catch someone do not be afraid to tap or let go
when you feel you would have damaged their knee. I have a 
good friend who had to have surgery twice from heel hooks way,
way back in the day before the Gracie craze. He was training
out in Califronia with another advanced practitioner and the 
other guy applied a heel hook and he got caught and pop,
that was it! The other time also happened out in Torance,
California as well. 

I also damaged my knee once while rolling just by putting
weight on it at the wrong time and it popped. Fortunately
for me I was lucky and did not have to have surgery. 

In your place I would definately go and see a doctor and 
get an MRI. However, it is your judgement call based on how
it feels to you. Definately knees are nothing to mess with!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## green meanie

Agreed and agreed. Everybody hates to tap... it's tough having the kind of fighting spirit it takes to do this stuff to also be willing to 'surrender' by having to tap out. But holding out till you wreck something just holds up your progress. You can't train when you're injured and injuries to the joints are serious business and can cause a lifetime of pain and aggrevation. Okay, sermon over; my advice would be to go get it checked out before you do anything. And I sincerely hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Lisa

One of the big problems with knee and ankle locks is it doesn't always hurt until damage is done.  Good rule of thumb is when someone is applying a knee lock, tap.  Avoid any injury.

See a Dr. MMA Kid.  Let us know how it is.


----------

